# Stabilized Spalted Maple Waterfowl Calls



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey folks! Here's a little of what I do. Clear stabilized, spalted maple with African Blackwood caps, duck, goose and woodduck calls. Thanks for letting me share!

Andrew Hadden

[attachment=22836]


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Jason (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice!

Jason


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are gorgeous 
~Scott


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2013)

+3 all of the above!


----------



## TimR (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice spalting, beautiful work!


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very, very nice combination. Now I gotta find some spalted maple like that!!!


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I have some more of this, but it's color dyed, so it doesn't pop like this. But I got such a great response from it, I emailed a wood friend of mine and had him ship some more soft spalted maple to my stabilizer. I'll be doing a bunch more hopefully!

Andrew


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice! I like how you took the photos in front of unfinished blocks!


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Nice! I like how you took the photos in front of unfinished blocks!



Thanks Jimmy. Just happened to be where they were sitting. I have some more finished pics with a matching turkey call but I can't load them from my phone because of sizing. I'll try to add them today though.

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's the matching turkey call for the set. End Grain spalted maple stabilized clear with African Blackwood Striker head and purpleheart dowel.

[attachment=22838]

Also, here's the complete finished set!

[attachment=22839]

Thanks for looking!

Andrew


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2013)

Really nice work!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW, great job.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are fantastic.:hatsoff:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2013)

very nice calls andrew if you ever want to work out some kinda trade for goose or duck calls i would be interested i might have a little figured maple laying around  duckman


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Andrew awesome calls and what a gorgeous set. Is that green slate? And where did you get it?

WT


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2013)

Duckman send me some pics and wildthings it's anodized aluminum. I think grassy creek has it but I'm sure this time of year it's sold out but you can check!

By the way thanks again everybody!

Andrew


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice looking calls! I love the spalted maple/blackwood combo.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Duckman send me some pics and wildthings it's anodized aluminum. I think grassy creek has it but I'm sure this time of year it's sold out but you can check!
> 
> By the way thanks again everybody!
> 
> Andrew



will do after work ill get you some pics thanks duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

andrew heres 3 of the many designs of maple and curly trees i have thanks duck. broke my best goose call with 2 weeks to go in the season this year it just wasnt the same :dash2::dash2::dash2:. still got my share though. never got enough GOOD calls ya know  duck

[attachment=22969]

[attachment=22970]

[attachment=22973]

[attachment=22974]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

andrew heres 3 of the many designs of maple and curly trees i have thanks duck. broke my best goose call with 2 weeks to go in the season this year it just wasnt the same :dash2::dash2::dash2:. still got my share though. never got enough GOOD calls ya know  duck ps have some curly cherry stock too

[attachment=22969]

[attachment=22970]

[attachment=22973]

[attachment=22974]


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 11, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Hey folks! Here's a little of what I do. Clear stabilized, spalted maple with African Blackwood caps, duck, goose and woodduck calls. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Andrew Hadden



Those are sweet. I'd like to turn things like that... but don't have a clue and sorta assume that the kits from catalogs are not very good calls.

I want the Duck Dynasty group to teach me the proper way. LOL I'm sure they have the time.


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> andrew heres 3 of the many designs of maple and curly trees i have thanks duck. broke my best goose call with 2 weeks to go in the season this year it just wasnt the same :dash2::dash2::dash2:. still got my share though. never got enough GOOD calls ya know  duck ps have some curly cherry stock too
> 
> Sent you a PM Duckman!


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 12, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> haddenhailers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks! Here's a little of what I do. Clear stabilized, spalted maple with African Blackwood caps, duck, goose and woodduck calls. Thanks for letting me share!
> ...



Duck Dynasty hasn't ever turned anything like that out!


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 5, 2013)

Andrew, nice set of calls. What's the one on the right, I figured duck, goose, maybe whistle.
Nice work.

Roy


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Thanks Jimmy. Just happened to be where they were sitting. I have some more finished pics with a matching turkey call but I can't load them from my phone because of sizing. I'll try to add them today though.
> 
> Andrew


When my pictures are to big to load from my phone (iPhone) I email them to myself. That gives me the option to change the size of the file. Then I save it back to my photo album an then it's a small enough file to load to forums.


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, been off the forum for a bit trying to get ready for season!

Andrew


----------

